# Looking to buy first handgun



## TriGunX (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello all, new member to the forum and looking for some advice on making my first handgun buy.

I'm looking for a 9mm for range shooting and home defense.
I have came up with what I feel like are 3 solid choices for a firearm.
FNP-9, SP2022, Baby Eagle(Jericho 941). Now I realize that hand fit key, and no one can tell me
how it will fit for me, just gotta hold them. what I'm hoping for from the vast expertise and opinions from the other members are
what kind for durability, reliability, and the hard thing I'm finding is the number of mags they might come with NiB.
also any other 9mm semi auto around the 450-500 mark people like that I can look into, the more options I have when I go out looking, the better i'll feel.

also if i look for used what would I look for if a gun is worn out/in bad shape??

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't forget to check out the Glock 17 and 19.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

welcome from Illinois!! out of the three I like the FN. LOVE my Sig 226 3000 rounds so far no malfunctions but never shot the 2022 and never even held the baby eagle. Check out the Smith and Wesson M&P. Alot of people like Springfield xds too. I never warmed up to Glocks just didn't like they way they feel but, owned two. Had a G17 put 1500 rounds through no problems and G22 500 rounds no problems happy hunting man.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What are you going to do, put the clips in your hair? MAG-A-ZINE, say it, MAG-A-ZINE............


----------



## TriGunX (Mar 2, 2012)

berettabone said:


> What are you going to do, put the clips in your hair? MAG-A-ZINE, say it, MAG-A-ZINE............


let me start by saying that i'm sure you where just poking fun, and I have a hard time with tone when i post something so this is also in fun

different part of the us, different verbage. do you call soda pop? ight so what MAG-A-ZINE should i get? Guns Magazine or Gun Prices, Firearm Prices, Gun Values, Firearm Values | GunDigest.com
and i also shave my head:mrgreen:

so in all honestly ill do my best to keep my verbage more correct??


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I WAS just poking fun, I call soda, soda......by the way, Welcome...........I would definitely check out Beretta's, Springfield's, Walther's, Sig's, HK's, check them all out....check as many as you can, to avoid buyers remorse..........as far as used, I would look for any play in the parts, check the barrel for any signs of pitting, look to see how well the firearm was kept up, is it clean, break it down and look inside, look at the mags, etc.....kinda like a car..if it looks like a piece of...it probably is.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How to Buy a Used Gun:
• Deal only with a very reputable gun shop, or
• Require the less-reputable shop to give you a written, short-span (two days? three?), exchange guarantee. Then take the gun to a decent gunsmith, and pay him to give it a pass or a fail. Take the failed gun back, and tell the shopowner that you'd like to do the whole process again with something else.

So, I guess that the first step would be to establish a relationship with a gunsmith, and get him to agree to immediately check-out your purchase when you bring it in.


----------



## TriGunX (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, I've came up with a few more models to check out and what not.

I do have one last question about the poly framed guns. I see that most(might be all) of the slides are metal and ride on metal frame rails.
what wears out first the slide or rails? are the parts in the frame replaceable or if something breaks or the rails wear out am i able to replace the parts or is it a hole frame?

some models might be different so lets use the fnp-9, and sp2022 for examples


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome...I own two Sig SP 2022 in both 9mm and .40 cal and love them, they are the best kept secret in handguns...they have interchangeable back straps for better hand fit and can be found at a very reasonable cost right now but the price is going up as its popularity grows...if something wears out or breaks they also have a lifetime warranty as well from Sig.....JJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TriGunX said:


> ...I see that most(might be all) of the slides are metal and ride on metal frame rails.
> what wears out first the slide or rails? are the parts in the frame replaceable or if something breaks or the rails wear out am i able to replace the parts or is it a hole frame?...


In almost all cases, this is not an issue. You will not be shooting enough shots, during your foreseeable life, to wear out either frame-rails or slide.

An exception might be Kel-Tec's line of pistols, in which the frames ride on softer-metal rails.


----------



## tk421991 (Jun 9, 2011)

berettabone said:


> What are you going to do, put the clips in your hair? MAG-A-ZINE, say it, MAG-A-ZINE............


Clips go in the magazine.

You know, charger clips, stripper clips...


----------

